# FS: Tanks



## Glenn B (May 1, 2010)

Good Day all. It's time go get out of the hobby. Have to part with several tanks.
1) 46 Gal. Bowfront. Full glass top, low profile Corallife two tube light fixture, XP3 filter, gravel, heater, stand, plus a few pieces of drift wood. $300 firm.

2) 37 Gal. Tall tank full top, light fixture, gravel, heater, stand and again, some extras if you are interested. Includes an XP2. $225. firm.

3) Have two smaller tanks. One is a 5 gal, the other is a 10. mostly complete, but may need a few goodies to make them user ready. $25. 
The small tank is just a ''throw in'' with the larger one. Both for the 25 dollars.
I am motivated to sell, so please call me at 604 803 2733.


Pick up and viewing would be Kerr St. and Marine Drive SE.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

How much for the 46 set up? Do you have pics?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi as per rules in classifieds, you must have a selling price and location....pics will help the sale aswell!!!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

pics price we demand it


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

interested in bow front !


----------



## Glenn B (May 1, 2010)

Hi there. Looking for 300 firm for the 46. This is the best deal out there with the equipment that is part of the package.


----------



## Glenn B (May 1, 2010)

You can demand all you want, but that isn't going to make it happen. ASKING works wonders.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

How much are you asking for your 5 gallon? I know it says $25 but is that for the 5 or 10?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> How much are you asking for your 5 gallon? I know it says $25 but is that for the 5 or 10?


Oh these are sets!? Whats included in the set?


----------



## Glenn B (May 1, 2010)

The 10 gallon and the 5 gallon are the 25 dollar deal. The little one is just an extra for hospital tank or the like.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I see thank you....


----------



## Glenn B (May 1, 2010)

*10 gallon sold now, thank you.*

Ten gallon has been sold.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you about the bowfront.


----------

